# One Design Rigs & PHRF



## 2ndimpression (Jul 5, 2006)

We have a disagreement in our racing fleet with one member who owns a ODR boat that comes out of the factory with a 100% jib but wants his base handicap to be with a 150% jib not a 100% jib.

Should the base handicap be used with a 100% jib or a 150% jib on a ODR?

In my view it does not make sense to use a 150% because when they figured out the base PHRF rating they would of taken this into account and rated the boat accodingly.

I would like to get some opinions with reasons before I make a final decision on the matter.

Thanks~


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

If it comes rigged with a 100% jib, it should be rated with that OEM equipment. When ya take a sailboat and turbo it you lose your PHRF handicap right? It's the same with racing cars. They're classed based on equipment levels.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*PHRF Handicap*

We race a Tartan Ten on Lake Michigan. The T10 rates 126 with the class (100%) jib. If I want to race with a Genoa my rating goes to 123.


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

I believe in Nova Scotia we rate true one design boats such as Etchells, Solings, etc ... with the one design inventory being the base rating. Then we adjust from there.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

*What if...*

Perhaps you could suggest to your fellow skipper that you plan to add 5 feet to your mast (a new carbon-fiber one, of course) and use a masthead spinnaker in light air. But since it's the same hull, boom and spinnaker pole,you want to keep the same rating you currently have. Maybe then he'll see what he's actually trying to do.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The other approach is to ask if he's really that bad a sailor that he needs to have an additional handicap rating because his sailing skills are so pathetic. 

That's essentially what he is asking for. If he wants to use a 150% genoa in place of a 100% jib, he takes the PHRF rating hit... that's why it is a system of handicapping based on performance.


----------



## danzee (Oct 13, 2003)

*Depends*

The boat has to be in the ODR configuration that the rating was designed for. Many ODRs have to do only with pole lengths, some with headsail and other equipment. The local handicapper(s) can tell which factors went into the ODR for his model. My guess is that his boat is ODR with the small jib, and with any larger headsail it's a different rating. What is the boat model?
Z


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

I thought every PHRF region had some one designated as a handicapper, and that person would answer questions like this. Are there PHRF certificates kicking around, or are you trying to self-apply PHRF without paying the regional organization?

If yes, then I guess you can make up your own answer.


----------



## lindyjim (Aug 20, 2006)

*Odr & Phrf*

I've been a handicapper/measurer for PHRF since the start in early 80's, also the chief handicapper and also was Chief International Measurer for MORC. The way it should be & the way it is done sometimes get confused between PHRF stations or clubs and also because of the years that go by and having people with little history moving into handicapping positions. Here is what I know has been done. 
A class of boat that does not have the standard PHRF rig is usually given a ODR rating. Examples are J-22 where SPL does not =J, or U-20 where jib is not 150% or 155% (depending on PHRF club), or Hobie 33 where the Spinnaker halyard is above the "I". This is done rather than giving the boat a rating and then calculating rig penalties/credits etc. My guidelines are: if a boat would qualify to race in it's national championship then it qualifies for the ODR rating.
Now here we have a boat that would not be allowed to race OD. What rating do we give it? Personally, in this situation I prefer to see a new classification assigned that has no connection to the ODR. This way the handicappers are not forced to change the ODR to change the non-ODR. The boats are treated separately and (supposedly) rated on their individual performances. Another way, as suggested, is to assign a penalty for an oversized jib. But what if an owner goes to a 155% jib and the the ODR has a 130% jib? Years ago in the MORC rule we plugged in a sliding scale credit from 100% to 170%, but in PHRF we usually only move ratings 3-sec/mi, so handicappers are limited. To protect the ODR and prevent all of them from being forced to by bigger sails to compete in PHRF, make sure the penalty is enough to only be worth it a small amount of time (i.e. really light air). This may not be perfecly fair, but it keeps costs down. Good sailing, Jim


----------

